# Central Machinery Lathe



## linberg22035 (Apr 29, 2013)

A friend recently gave me a Central Machinery 14" x 40" lathe. It seems to do a good job on simple jobs. I wanted to try turning some pens and found I needed a spindle that had a tapered end that fits into the head of the lathe. I also found out that this lathe does not have a headstock taper. I also cannot find a chuck that will fit it. It has a 3/4 screw mount. Don't know tpi.

Is there any way I can configure this lathe to use the tapered spindle. Any other information about this lathe would be appreciated. This is my first lathe.

Thanks,
Linberg


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I do not think you will easily find an adapter from threaded male spindle to a female Morse Taper.

You will need to figure out the TPI of your spindle. Get a rule, hold it to the spindle at e.g, 1in mark next to a thread. Count the number of thread to the next inch mark and subtract 1. This is the TPI.

Penn State have a number of adapters to fit various chucks, including the one they sell.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/spindle-adapters.html


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2013)

What is the Central Machinery Model Number of the lathe? Usually the 3/4 is a 3/4-16TPI.

Ray


----------

